# Who makes the best crate fan?



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

Looking to get a good kennel fan to secure onto my dogs crate. Dont want to use disposable batteries. Who make the best one out there that lasts?

Thank you,
Mark


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

If you have cordless tools, DeWalt, Milwaukee, etc. most have fans that use the same batteries and 120 volt power.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I have 2 Ryobi fans and use the 4.0 ah batteries that will last most of a day training or at a trial on high.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I have the Ryobi mentioned above. There are different size batteries, the larger lasting longer. It provides a good amount of air flow, and has two settings. I have a friend with the Milwaukee. It is very nice, has a few settings, and the batteries seem to last. Whichever you get, get a spare battery.


----------



## Torque_RV (Oct 8, 2018)

I use a Milwaukee fan because all of my power tools are Milwaukee. No complaints, I use it in the truck bed to keep the dog cool, drying ducks, and to circulate air in the house when the bacon grease gets a little too hot.


----------



## Thomas Dorroh (Jul 9, 2020)

Agree, with above re cordless


----------



## Vsolis (Jun 2, 2021)

Mark S said:


> Looking to get a good kennel fan to secure onto my dogs crate. Dont want to use disposable batteries. Who make the best one out there that lasts?
> 
> Thank you,
> Mark


I recently purchased the DeWalt fan to enable portability; not sure if it is still on sale at Home Depot. But if you purchase the fan you get a free 6ah battery with it.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

I did a side-by-side comparison of 4 brands, Craftsman, Ridgid, Ryobi and DeWalt ... considered price, airflow, battery life, battery cost and warranty. The winner was Ridgid, largely based on airflow.
Despite all the testing, I still use Endless Breeze 12 volt fans with a deep cycle car battery for the dogs on my trailer and in my truck ... but kept the Ridgid for me for those warm training and trial days.
Andy


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Andy said:


> I did a side-by-side comparison of 4 brands, Craftsman, Ridgid, Ryobi and DeWalt ... considered price, airflow, battery life, battery cost and warranty. The winner was Ridgid, largely based on airflow.
> Despite all the testing, I still use Endless Breeze 12 volt fans with a deep cycle car battery for the dogs on my trailer and in my truck ... but kept the Ridgid for me for those warm training and trial days.
> Andy


Here ya go!!!


----------

